# snd_hda: sometimes sound somtimes not



## Markand (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

I don't know if there is a lot of changes in the snd_hda driver in the -STABLE branch but since I upgraded to it sometimes I have sound and sometimes not.

The mixer are exactly the same when these event occurs. This happened this morning. After booting I do not have any sound. I rebooted and suddenly I've got sound again.

I only tweak snd_hda(4) for a pin sense on the front panel (it has no sound either).

So I added in /boot/devices.hints:

```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid27.config="as=1 seq=15"
```

And there's the both dmesg ok.txt when sound is here and not.txt when there isn't as you can see there is no difference related to the hda driver.

http://markand.malikania.fr/ok.txt
http://markand.malikania.fr/nok.txt

I'm guessing something. My laptop has a mute shortcut, if I press it at the BIOS stage I will not have sound neither thus is it possible that my chipset is muted from anything?

Cheers,


----------



## kpedersen (May 13, 2011)

Your laptop's sound button might work during the BIOS, but once FreeBSD takes over, it might no longer work. I experience this with my Thinkpad x61. So I guess a solution for now is to boot into the BIOS, put sound on unmuted and full. Then just control sound via mixer once booted into FreeBSD.


----------

